# GTA 4 for PC?



## Diddy2

Hey there 

Just saw GTA 4 for PS3 and Xbox 360 in a shop. And since I really like the GTA series I cannot wait to get to play this game. There is however one little problem and that is that I neither have a PS3 nor a Xbox 360.

So the big question is, is there going to be realesed a version for PC or do I have to buy either a PS3 or Xbox 360 to get to play the game?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

It's likely that is will be released, but Rockstar hasn't confirmed or denied.


----------



## Nemesis_SA

Is GTA 4 out already?? WOW, looks like i've been slow


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I don't think it's out yet. The release date was 29th April last time I checked.


----------



## Nemesis_SA

but he said he just saw it in a shop.... Thats why im confused now, cause i know its only coming out later this year.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I think he meant the posters :grin: Shops here have had them up and allowed people to pre-order them since November last year :laugh:


----------



## Nemesis_SA

Oh, lol.....


----------



## Aus_Karlos

The release date for console is 29th April. The boxes you see in the shops are pre-order boxes. (I fell for it to)
GTA 4 for PC is a possibility the system requirements could be something like crysis. The amount of Traffic and AI put into the game now a minimum CPU would be a Dual Core @ 2.0ghz.
Seen as all the other GTA games have come to PC its more than likely number 4 will. But like the PC version it will take time. I think it took something like 6-8months


----------



## dxj

I believe its coming out for PC but at a later date than the 360/PS3 versions


----------



## Diddy2

Sorry guys for spreading such confussions it was apparently just a place which you could preorder a copy of the game.

Sorry for the incorrect information.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

It's alright Diddy, it was picked up on and corrected, so no harm done :smile:


----------



## RockmasteR

Rockstar always adapt a strategy of releasing the GTA series on Consoles before PC, the game will sure be released for PC but not before 6 or 7 months

As for the requirements, it's a next gen game realesed for the next gen consoles so it will demand a next gen PC, but if u can play Crysis on ur PC then u will be able to play GTA 4


----------



## Diddy2

And what excactly does it take to play Crysis?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Crysis - *Minimum *System requirements (Crysis was made to be played on a wide variety of systems) 

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista), Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2 GHz for Vista), AMD Athlon 2800+ (3200+ for Vista) or better
RAM: 1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or better
VRAM: 256MB of Graphics Memory
Storage: 12GB
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible
ODD: DVD-ROM
OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Vista
DirectX: DX9.0c or DX10 

*Recommended *Requirements

CPU: Core 2 Duo/Athlon X2 or better
RAM: 1.5GB
Video Card: NVIDIA 7800 Series, ATI Radeon 1800 Series or better
VRAM: 512MB of Graphics Memory
Storage: 12GB
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible
ODD: DVD-ROM
OS: Microsoft Windows XP or Vista
DirectX: DX9.0c or DX10

(on a side note, I pre ordered my copy of GTA IV yesterday :grin


----------



## supermep

Next Gen? The character models look the same graphically as Max Payne 2.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: I know! But GTA isn't known for it's graphics is it? :grin:


----------



## ladon

It sucks i Am a GTA FAN FROM THE 1ST GTA AND IT WAS ALWAYS 1ST OUT ON PC NOW IT IS OUT ON PS3 AND ******* XBOX SO UNFAIR


----------



## dj_kiwi

ladon said:


> It sucks i Am a GTA FAN FROM THE 1ST GTA AND IT WAS ALWAYS 1ST OUT ON PC NOW IT IS OUT ON PS3 AND ******* XBOX SO UNFAIR


Agreed! Same Here! :upset:


----------



## Kafana

ladon said:


> It sucks i Am a GTA FAN FROM THE 1ST GTA AND IT WAS ALWAYS 1ST OUT ON PC NOW IT IS OUT ON PS3 AND ******* XBOX SO UNFAIR


Wait, did you just say that it is 1st out on pc? That isn't even close to the truth. GTA I and II were released at the same time on PS 1 and Windows(Although I believe that GTA II was released on windows two weeks after it was released on PS1). GTA III was released in September(or October) 2001 on PS 2 and it was released for windows around May 2002. As for the GTA Vice City the release dates were similar only a year later(October 2002 for PS 2 and May 2003 for PC). And GTA San Andreas was released for PS 2 in October 2004 and in July 2005 for PC.

Stop posting comments that are completely wrong. People regarding the history of Rockstart I would have to say that we can expect GTA IV on PC somewhere around mid or late october.


----------



## dj_kiwi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_(series)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

That link leads to nothing dj :laugh: 

Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name. Please search for Grand Theft Auto (series in Wikipedia to check for alternative titles or spellings.

EDIT: You missed out the last ) in the hyperlink


----------



## Jens Liljenberg

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=188021

It might just come in october...
Because everybody knows "no comments" mean yes. (although sometimes it means that you work for the police and you have just found a brutally murdered corpse in an alley)


----------



## mimo2005

Rockstar declines comment on PC Grand Theft Auto IV
PC gamers holding out hope for Grand Theft Auto IV will have to hold it a little longer.
http://www.gamepro.com/news.cfm?article_id=181988


----------

